# The  black Phantom Preview 1955



## rlhender (Mar 14, 2012)

Here are a few pics of the 1955 Black Phantom that I am building, I am building as original and new as I can. I have done my research as to what all was on the bike down to the spoke nipples being 3/4" long and flat on two sides. Hope to have it done by end of April. I will post more pic then.
      Still looking for pedals, seat and chaingaurd....

Thanks for looking( sorry for the blurred pics)


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 14, 2012)

*Black Phantom*

Real nice !
What color is the Schwinn badge ?
Is that pinstripe paint or decals ?


----------



## rlhender (Mar 14, 2012)

2jakes said:


> Real nice !
> What color is the Schwinn badge ?
> Is that pinstripe paint or decals ?





Badge will be replaced, the pinstripes are all paint...


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 14, 2012)

*The Black Phantom Preview*

That is so cool ! When I was doing my '52 Phantom…that pinstripe was the most challenging for me.
One thing that kind of irk me a little was some thought it was a reproduction.  99 % I get positive feed back,
but there's one guy who always refers to it as "here comes old Jack & his pee-wee herman bike !!! Or that looks
like a toy bike for little kids!!! oh , I would love to have a good comeback & tell him something, I just think, it's
just envy. Good Luck with the rest of your project !







rlhender said:


> Badge will be replaced, the pinstripes are all paint...


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 15, 2012)

2jakes said:


> That is so cool ! When I was doing my '52 Phantom…that pinstripe was the most challenging for me.
> One thing that kind of irk me a little was some thought it was a reproduction.  99 % I get positive feed back,
> but there's one guy who always refers to it as "here comes old Jack & his pee-wee herman bike !!! Or that looks
> like a toy bike for little kids!!! oh , I would love to have a good comeback & tell him something, I just think, it's
> just envy. Good Luck with the rest of your project !




You know what it is and the work that goes into it. You need not give those guys undeserved opinions a second thought.

Great worK rlhender!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 15, 2012)

That bike is beautiful...


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 15, 2012)

Aren't the pedals pictured the correct pedals?


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 15, 2012)

*Very Slick Bike*

Your well on your way, love that front brake, wish I had one on my phantom.


----------



## rlhender (Mar 16, 2012)

ohdeebee said:


> Aren't the pedals pictured the correct pedals?





I have three sets and none of them are worthy of this build, I found a guy here in town that has two pair of nos that I will be getting ...


----------



## tuscankid (Mar 16, 2012)

*Phantom Parts*

I have an Schwinn original chainguard that is the wrong color, in very good to excellent condition, no dents.
I bought it several years ago from a well known bicycle collector.
I also have a original seat looks exactly like a phantom seat, about an inch shorter in length,than my reproduction seat, it too for it's age looks really good for being original. 
Steve


----------



## rlhender (Mar 16, 2012)

tuscankid said:


> I have an Schwinn original chainguard that is the wrong color, in very good to excellent condition, no dents.
> I bought it several years ago from a well known bicycle collector.
> I also have a original seat looks exactly like a phantom seat, about an inch shorter in length,than my reproduction seat, it too for it's age looks really good for being original.
> Steve




I would be interested in them if you could send pics

Thanks Rick


----------



## rlhender (Mar 18, 2012)

A few more pics... Brake fresh from plating, new chrome fender braces and new chrome crank and sprocket....Tank, fork and chaingaurd have been sent out to painter in MI. hope to get it back in a few weeks...


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 19, 2012)

Great work!  Did you have to rechrome the fenders?


----------



## rlhender (Mar 20, 2012)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Great work!  Did you have to rechrome the fenders?[/QUOTE
> I purchased the fenders off of Ebay that had been chrome plated in the past, I found a set of chrome plated fender braces here in town from a buddy...


----------



## rlhender (Mar 25, 2012)

Picked up a few more parts for the build...NOS USA made tires and some nice Re-chromed AS pedals..I will change the blocks for better looking ones.


----------



## rlhender (Apr 3, 2012)

Its coming together a little at a time, got the seat in today, Thanks Bob, locking steer tube should be here tomorrow with NOS matching key installed, Thanks Wes, painted parts, Thanks Bob, should be delivered to ML swap. So if everything goes as plan I will be building it during the swap meet. Should be ready for AA show


----------



## Travis (Apr 3, 2012)

I love seeing the progress pics... thanks for sharing. I'm nowhere near your level of restoration skill, but seeing these pics makes we want to start a big project.


----------



## rlhender (May 31, 2012)

Here is the finished product...


----------



## silvercreek (May 31, 2012)

That's a beautiful bike and a great restoration. I wish in some way that I had got into restoring the older balloon tire Schwinn bikes. It would be a tough decision but I would almost trade my Paramount for one.


----------



## rlhender (Oct 14, 2013)

This bike is for sale $3000...Will deliver to ML

Rick


----------

